# My new bracelet jig



## Sparky_D (Aug 7, 2013)

Well, I guess there are benefits to working at a place that makes stuff out of Bosch Structural Aluminum...

I shared my idea with my shop foreman, and he took it and ran with it.

I think it turned out fantastic!











































Now I need to make one for him! 


What do you guys think?
I may make a few tweeks to the design after I use it for a bit. Mainly the addition of a ruler to assist with setup, but a tape measure works for now.

I'm thinking about having him price out the components and see if there's a market. Probably not, though. 

This stuff isn't cheap... :gaah:


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

That is really nice looking.


----------



## asemery (Sep 22, 2013)

That is a very nice jig. Tony


----------



## yolandajones (Nov 3, 2014)

I did made hard one not easy


----------



## GatorCord (Sep 8, 2014)

Very interesting, looks super professional! Are any of the parts purpose made? I recognize some of the parts from indoor screens for example. Should be possible to find at certain hardware stores.


----------



## GoSlo (Oct 18, 2014)

Love it!!! Great idea to add a ruler, also. Maybe something like this would work?Chromalabel 1" adhesive ruler tape - 14 YDS


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

Nice product find GoSlo.


----------



## Hibiscusmile (Aug 30, 2013)

*jig*

That's actually architectural aluminum used for storefronts and so forth. And your right it is not cheap unless you have a lot of cutoffs.


----------



## Sparky_D (Aug 7, 2013)

Well, I've been putting it to good use.

I made 26 bracelets in about 4 hours a week ago, and this morning, tried my hand on double wide Solomon weave I saw on Youtube ( http://youtu.be/TThjgn3YmaQ?list=PLIaHXNyfBX-Gp0k2W-jI0xvtzxL3innCg ).

Turned out nice, IMHO...


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

Nice work. How much paracord do you have?


----------



## Sparky_D (Aug 7, 2013)

Total?
I bought about a dozen 100' lengths of various colors a few weeks ago and 60 3/4" whistle buckles.
I've gone through about 300-400' so far and half the buckles.

I need to check with my seller to see how many sold at the various craft fairs she's been to.


----------



## merloch (Nov 16, 2015)

What buckled do you use/what supplier sells good, hard wearing ones


----------



## Trab9000 (Jan 15, 2014)

We prototyped something link this in the past. It was pretty expensive to make.


----------



## Trab9000 (Jan 15, 2014)

It was modeled off our production jig; the PPJ-16.


----------

